# draft/position for 3-point?



## mknoblock (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a single position lever for my 3-point hitch that lower/raises the bottom links - I did manage to figure that out.

There is another lever next to it that has been parked in the low position. When I release this it moves to center of travel and stays there unless I pull up or press down. There is a decal next to it that indicates hydraulic travel and I can hear the engine work a bit when I move it either way, but it doesn't seem to move the control links up or down.

The manual refers to a draft lever that sets the attachment height but allows the system to move it up and down according to load like a plow - but I don't have this lever (there is a slot for it on the housing). There is no spring or mechanism on the top link that would sense any load that I can see. 

So I wonder what this second lever does. Anyone have this configuration?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What kind and year of tractor do you have? That will help someone be able to help you out.
The "spring" for the top link you mention would probably be an internal devise. I have a thumb screw at the front bottom of my seat that adjusts the amount of force of the three point hitch. Turned completely one way and the three point won't lift at all.


----------



## mknoblock (Mar 12, 2014)

This is a Ford/NH 1920, about 1990 vintage. I have the dial under the seat that you mentioned; this adjusts the hydraulic flow to the lift arms. 

Looking through the manual, I'm pretty sure this model has no draft control; that was optional equipment at the time. 

The position lever will stay fixed at any point in its travel and moves the lift arms to a corresponding set position and stops. The lever I'm wondering about is next to it, and has a decal showing cylinder extend/retract. This lever always returns to center when you let go - or you can lock it in its most downward position.

The box blade seems to work fine with just the position lever - but the other lever bugs me. 

I'm about to crawl under the tractor to see what the 'other' lever attaches to...


----------



## mknoblock (Mar 12, 2014)

Hmmm... OK, I looked under the tractor, and this lever goes into a manifold that controls the hydraulic lines to the backhoe, not to the 3-point controls, so it's not related to the 3-point hitch at all.

Sorry abut all that.


----------

